# Who's in the Aberdeenshire area?



## dazlee03

And what car do use have? :car:


----------



## cotter

Not 'shire, but Aberdeen :wave:


----------



## JenJen

Im here in Aberdeen but float around Aboyne and Rothienorman alot and heres my motor


----------



## Claireeyy

I'm in Aberdeenshire  where about you from?

I have a mk5 Golf gt tdi


----------



## dazlee03

Stonehaven Area


----------



## Derekh929

Hi you just beat me to it im up in Fraserburgh have e90 330d sport and R56 cooper s


----------



## cotter

JenJen said:


> Im here in Aberdeen but float around Aboyne and Rothienorman alot and heres my motor


Typical woman - empty car park and still can't park it in the spaces


----------



## JenJen

hahaha Stuart


----------



## Derekh929

settle down cotter with a motor as nice as that you make sure no one parks beside's you


----------



## Clark @ PB

Originally from Stonehaven myself but now living in Kintore.

My WR1 (although not for much longer):


----------



## Claireeyy

Clark your car is stunning!


----------



## dazlee03

Yeah im sure i recognize you from stonehaven


----------



## Derekh929

Looking very nice Clark love the Colour and stealth number plates.


----------



## cotter

Derekh929 said:


> settle down cotter with a motor as nice as that you make sure no one parks beside's you


Jen's a mate, she took the joke as it was intended :thumb:

Clarke, have you sold the WR1 then?


----------



## alan_mcc

About 5 miles from aberdeenshire, in moray.. no car though I'm afraid!


----------



## Clark @ PB

Claireeyy said:


> Clark your car is stunning!


Thanks, want to buy it?


----------



## Derekh929

Hi Cotter that may have come across wrong I was aware you were having a bit of fun, does anyone run DA training courses in Aberdeenshire, Thanks Derek


----------



## Clark @ PB

Derekh929 said:


> Hi Cotter that may have come across wrong I was aware you were having a bit of fun, does anyone run DA training courses in Aberdeenshire, Thanks Derek


Just get a scrap panel (or car!) and practice away. You can't really go wrong with a DA


----------



## Derekh929

Thanks Clark I will have a look for one to try out different options it is years since used a DA on a car 1986 so need plenty of practice


----------



## -Aid-

Am from aberdeen too drive a sliver bmw X5


----------



## johanr77

Live in Aberdeen and I drive a mk6 golf. Or the wifes 6r polo.


----------



## GJM

JenJen said:


> float around Rothienorman alot


Are you a social worker


----------



## GJM

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks Clark I will have a look for one to try out different options it is years since used a DA on a car 1986 so need plenty of practice


You'll need more patience than practice


----------



## JenJen

GJM said:


> Are you a social worker


Feel like one sometimes!


----------



## calum001

Clark @ PB said:


> Thanks, want to buy it?


selling the plate ??? :wave:


----------



## John @ PB

I'm Aberdeenshire, (in the middle of no-where really) and I have far too many cars.....


----------



## Matt_Nic

Clark @ PB said:


> Originally from Stonehaven myself but now living in Kintore.
> 
> My WR1 (although not for much longer):


Absolutely LOVE that! 
And the plate.


----------



## johanr77

John @ PB said:


> I'm Aberdeenshire, (in the middle of no-where really) and I have far too many cars.....


It's not too many until you pass 7 and you can't count tractors as cars either a usual teuchter trick :lol:


----------



## John @ PB

johanr77 said:


> It's not too many until you pass 7 and you can't count tractors as cars either a usual teuchter trick :lol:


Who says it's not past 7.....? 

If we add in tractors and machinery it'd just be getting silly :lol:


----------



## dazlee03

Tell us john


----------



## Ninja59

GJM said:


> Are you a social worker


Jen i thought you were a lady of leisure? not telling us something?


----------



## johanr77

John @ PB said:


> Who says it's not past 7.....?


Have you not managed to flog the porsche and disco yet?.


----------



## John @ PB

johanr77 said:


> Have you not managed to flog the porsche and disco yet?.


911's gone, still got the Disco. But if anyone wants to buy it..... It'd be a grand winter machine for somebody.



dazlee03 said:


> Tell us john


JCB Fastrac, McCormick MTX140, International 454 awaiting restoration.....


----------



## johanr77

JCB Fastrac or Tractor GTI as my uncle calls it.


----------



## dazlee03

what about cars? :L


----------



## Clark @ PB

calum001 said:


> selling the plate ??? :wave:


Yep, it's £15k and you can have the car for free :thumb:


----------



## calum001

Clark @ PB said:


> Yep, it's £15k and you can have the car for free :thumb:


:lol: how did i know your were going to say that !

i was going to give it a 'proper' home on an Evo and don't think i could cross to the dark side and buy a Scooby so unfortunately i'm out lol

only jestin and all the best with the sale anyway bud, one of the cleanest Scoobys i've seen when i had a wee perv at your open day a while ago :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

calum001 said:


> :lol: how did i know your were going to say that !
> 
> i was going to give it a 'proper' home on an Evo and don't think i could cross to the dark side and buy a Scooby so unfortunately i'm out lol
> 
> only jestin and all the best with the sale anyway bud, one of the cleanest Scoobys i've seen when i had a wee perv at your open day a while ago :thumb:


Thanks very much mate 

If the new owner doesn't want the plate then it will obviously be for sale as I'm 99% sure my next car won't be of the Turbo variety


----------



## andy_ad567

im from angus not to far away driving a suzuki swift sport.


----------



## Bero

Clark @ PB said:


> 996 Turbo is calling my name now mate, roughly same money as a CSL but a hell of alot more car and performance!





Clark @ PB said:


> If the new owner doesn't want the plate then it will obviously be for sale as I'm 99% sure my next car won't be of the Turbo variety


I thought it was decided?

p.s. I'm not stalking you...honest! :lol:


----------



## DE 1981

Think there's a couple of these threads but he ho.

I'm Gav from Aberdeen.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Bero said:


> I thought it was decided?
> 
> p.s. I'm not stalking you...honest! :lol:


I've decided that for all the miles it would do a year (going by the WR1 I'd be doing well to exceed 1K) I couldn't have a Turbo knowing it was (probably) losing a large amount of money.

A mk 1 or 2 996 GT3 Club Sport in Speed Yellow however... good investment


----------



## pogo6636

Pogo from Stonehaven.

Volvo V50 and Disco3.

(stoney seems to be a popular place)


----------



## JenJen

pogo6636 said:


> Pogo from Stonehaven.
> 
> Volvo V50 and Disco3.
> 
> (stoney seems to be a popular place)


cause you have amazing ice cream...


----------



## Deeg

JenJen said:


> cause you have amazing ice cream...


Ahhhh could do with an Aunty Betty's right now... mmmm fit fine!

Daz you know I'm from here, but couldn't resist posting anyway! :lol:

Also good excuse for some more picture whoring of the BM...


----------



## dazlee03

love that last picture, hopefully weather is nea bad the morn get a wash of the car and some pictures


----------



## alan_mcc

Hope your handbrake is good Deeg - second pic :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Stonehaven for best fish n chips in Scotland the radio said will have to give it a try and the ice cream. Deeg fit harbour is that hope you had wedges at rear as my handbrake was not that good on e46 touring great shots


----------



## JenJen

The chip shop is right beside aunt bettys  Robert told me i ruined fish and chips for him after taking him there!


----------



## dazlee03

stoney's fish n chips used to be amazing now its horn blowers in gurdin amazing place


----------



## Deeg

alan_mcc said:


> Hope your handbrake is good Deeg - second pic :lol:





Derekh929 said:


> Stonehaven for best fish n chips in Scotland the radio said will have to give it a try and the ice cream. Deeg fit harbour is that hope you had wedges at rear as my handbrake was not that good on e46 touring great shots


it was down at Johnshaven harbour, Handbrake is pretty good on mine now i have had everything stripped out and replaced the old shoes... it was a pig before, also had the car in gear as I always do when parked.



JenJen said:


> The chip shop is right beside aunt bettys  Robert told me i ruined fish and chips for him after taking him there!


I actually prefer Sandy's at the Market square, but it's been ages sinceI've had a chipper


----------



## N2eav

hi i am from aberdeen and drive a Skoda fabia vrs s2000 will put pic up when i get home


----------



## nappy

Originally a teuchter loon. But now stay in the city and drive a mk6 golf and the misuses corsa. Anyone up for detailing one of johns tractors? That should be a first for the forum.


----------



## Derekh929

Tractors are taking it a bit far but John would be pleased if you do a good job Nappy, I think it's bad enough with two cars


----------



## Derekh929

N2eav great motor the Vrs liking the new Fabia with coloured roofs look forward to the pics, have you seen the Rally convertible concept with very wide arches Skoda


----------



## maraalfa

I'm here in Inverurie, running a 320D beemer to be changed next month for a new Merc 220CDi sport, Alfa 156 2.0 SP3 currently off road, Mitsu GTO currently being upgraded to 450BHP, 1964 Sunbeam Alpine series 4 just given to my son as needs restoration and I've had this one for past 32 years and not used it!!! sons saxo VTR sitting in the garage whilst he's at uni, we lowered that 40mm, fitted spax adjustable shockers, alloys, buckets, stainless big bore racing exhaust, induction kit. On the lookout for a nice mini cooper, MR2 or Z3 for daughter to learn in if anyones got a good cheap one...


----------



## Derekh929

Hi Maraalfa some collection you have you must an big garage the son and daughter is lucky


----------



## John @ PB

nappy said:


> Originally a teuchter loon. But now stay in the city and drive a mk6 golf and the misuses corsa. Anyone up for detailing one of johns tractors? That should be a first for the forum.


Who says I've not detailed them already?!

Foam lance with Super Degreaser is awesome on the back end of the tractors; cuts through hydraulic oil really well!


----------



## johanr77

John @ PB said:


> Who says I've not detailed them already?!


There is dedication to your craft loon and then there is obsession :lol:

In saying that I could see you out in the byre at 3am firing the pneu onto the tyres


----------



## Joeya

I'm over in Turriff, drive a Mk5 Golf GT TDI :thumb:

Most recent pics, anyone guess the location?


IMG_1554 by Joe Alner, on Flickr


IMG_1650 by Joe Alner, on Flickr


IMG_1781 by Joe Alner, on Flickr


IMG_1794 by Joe Alner, on Flickr


IMG_1804 by Joe Alner, on Flickr


----------



## johanr77

Is that the outdoor pool near Macduff?


----------



## John @ PB

johanr77 said:


> There is dedication to your craft loon and then there is obsession :lol:
> 
> In saying that I could see you out in the byre at 3am firing the pneu onto the tyres


I'd need to apply the Pneu with a roller!

I might do a write-up if I give one of them a going over sometime soon; only thing is, they're too big to get into the PB Studio!


----------



## alan_mcc

Joeya you're not far away at all :thumb:


----------



## LindenH

Joeya said:


> I'm over in Turriff, drive a Mk5 Golf GT TDI :thumb:
> 
> Most recent pics, anyone guess the location?


I'm guessing the outdoor pool close by the golf course at Tarlair


----------



## Derekh929

Welcome along Linden

Joeya some nice pics you have taken of your nice motor great location pity it does not get restored as could be an amazing venue for lots of things real shame left the way it is


----------



## EthanCrawford

Hey i live in Aquithie and drive a Fiesta


----------



## Derekh929

Hi Ethan tidy motor you have there really like the second last shot


----------



## EthanCrawford

Derekh929 said:


> Hi Ethan tidy motor you have there really like the second last shot


Hi, Cheers mate it was taken unintentionally and turned out very well.

:lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Thats sometimes how it is with photography take shots not realising you got something really good i take lots when i go to Goodwood FOS each year and the best one's are usually impulse but also get some good one's with my son with all the race driver's


----------



## Bloicy

Im in Aberdeen and drive a 2003 Vec C GSI


















Some of my old Vec B GSI


----------



## Derekh929

Bloicy one very Very tidy GSI you have i had the Caviler GSI in white a few years back nothing like as tidy your one


----------



## N2eav

Hi DErekh929 I will get some pics up this weekend after was it. I have seen the concept one looks well good. I loving my vrs it a little beast lol.


----------



## stuupnorth

Hi
Stu from pitmedden


----------



## alan_mcc

Pitmedden eh, was up there a few weeks ago picking up new furniture.. nice wee place. Must've seen about 4 track cars in one street.


----------



## Claireeyy

stuupnorth said:


> Hi
> Stu from pitmedden


Your not far from me, I stay in ellon. Can't say I recognise the car though.


----------



## FlyingfocRS

I'm in Moray

Focus RS








Ford Ranger








RS2000 X-pack tarmac rally car








A5 Sportback Quattro


----------



## Derekh929

stuupnorth said:


> Hi
> Stu from pitmedden


Hi Stu nice Gti


----------



## Derekh929

FlyingfocRS said:


> I'm in Moray
> 
> Focus RS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ford Ranger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RS2000 X-pack tarmac rally car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A5 Sportback Quattro


How do you decide the you drive each day loving the matching Ranger looking good with Viper stipes


----------



## t180black

JenJen - Topless! Nice!!


----------



## alan_mcc

Mike had no idea you had an Audi.. when did you get this then?
See you out on your drive regularly, I should really stop for a catchup sometime but I never know if you're busy lol.


----------



## JenJen

t180black said:


> JenJen - Topless! Nice!!


cheers :thumb:


----------



## -Aid-

From from aberdeen just updated my car love it


----------



## Derekh929

-Aid- said:


> From from aberdeen just updated my car love it


Loving the M3 really like that wheels, am a big Bm man myself current e90 330d sport and r56 cooper s


----------



## -Aid-

Yeah the wheels sold it for me, ive just sold my bmw x5 love Bmw too apart from the paint its bad


----------



## Soapie

http://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/Soapie_66/Photo0064edit.jpg

Gav - Turriff/ Huntly Branch


----------



## Derekh929

My first Bm was a e30 320 SE had it when I was in my early twenties with full body kit and skimmed and ported head the fun I had with that car was unbelievable would love to one day get an e30 M3 but to big money ,agree wheels took my eye first


----------



## Derekh929

Soapie said:


> http://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/Soapie_66/Photo0064edit.jpg
> 
> Gav - Turriff/ Huntly Branch


Very tidy ST Gav great cars for the money with the grungy 5pot


----------



## Soapie

Derekh929 said:


> Very tidy ST Gav great cars for the money with the grungy 5pot


Thx tis a nice sound, the problem is fuelling the beast, need a direct line to the rigs.


----------



## Derekh929

Soapie said:


> Thx tis a nice sound, the problem is fuelling the beast, need a direct line to the rigs.


Yes that's why I have a e90 330d sport 36 miles to gallon hard on it and the wife 40 mpg , yes move to america and it would great


----------



## Rotrax

*Hello*

Just a quick hello from Turriff, running Renault sport megane 175DCI Cup. Good fuel economy and absolutely bonkers on the back roads 

Loving the cars posted.


----------



## insanejim69

New from Aberdeen myself ....... 

My car = 2005 Flame Red Astra VXR. The poor thing was very pink, faded and some very bad swirl marks when i bought her 2 years ago. How she is now .....



















Thanks

James


----------



## Claireeyy

Welcome :wave: very nice car.


----------



## Rotrax

Living up to it's name now 

Looks great.


----------



## Dougster67

Im from Lossiemouth, Moray. I know its nae Aberdeenshire but it's close. 
Audi A3 1.6fsi sport will post foto's later.


----------



## insanejim69

Dougster67 said:


> Im from Lossiemouth, Moray. I know its nae Aberdeenshire but it's close.
> Audi A3 1.6fsi sport will post foto's later.


Cool, my Fiancee is from Dufftown so up that way quite alot, infact up that way on Tuesday :lol:

James


----------



## Dougster67

insanejim69 said:


> Cool, my Fiancee is from Dufftown so up that way quite alot, infact up that way on Tuesday :lol:
> 
> James


A beautiful part of the countryside.


----------



## moosh

insanejim69 said:


> New from Aberdeen myself .......
> 
> My car = 2005 Flame Red Astra VXR. The poor thing was very pink, faded and some very bad swirl marks when i bought her 2 years ago. How she is now .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> James


Welcome along James :thumb:


----------



## insanejim69

moosh said:


> Welcome along James :thumb:


Hey bud  ......... couldn't resist not joining :thumb:

James


----------



## rossdook

Clark @ PB said:


> Yep, it's £15k and you can have the car for free :thumb:


Best of luck with the sale Clark - it's an absolute peach that one. I wonder if the new owner will be arsed to polish the underneath though?

I'm sure I've seen a plate very like that up here a good while back - I wonder if that was the same one? Will have to check...


----------



## moosh

insanejim69 said:


> Hey bud  ......... couldn't resist not joining :thumb:
> 
> James


Lol its a great forum mate, full of good guys and bags of good info!

Down side, detailing gear becomes addictive


----------



## insanejim69

moosh said:


> Down side, detailing gear becomes addictive


I have noticed that already. :lol: ........ bought 3 different lots of items from people already  Missus aint best pleased  :lol:

James


----------



## moosh

insanejim69 said:


> I have noticed that already. :lol: ........ bought 3 different lots of items from people already  Missus aint best pleased  :lol:
> 
> James


You will learn how to sneak it in the garage before she see's it mate :thumb:


----------



## Juzza

Not quite Aberdeenshire but I'm in Elgin, Moray. For commuting just have a corsa and S Max but on sunny days I much prefer this ::devil:


----------



## ZSimon

Simon from Ellon

2009 S3 which to be honest i hardly use it has 6500 miles from new










when the suns out i have a couple bikes

2009 GSXR1000










2011 Tiger 1050


----------



## Juzza

That is one very nice S3 and amazing views, where abouts is that?


----------



## Agar

I'm Agar from just north of Aberdeen City. Here's my summer car:





































Clark - I work with a mate of yours. Someone with a certain G60 :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Juzza said:


> Not quite Aberdeenshire but I'm in Elgin, Moray. For commuting just have a corsa and S Max but on sunny days I much prefer this ::devil:


Loving the bike looking great


----------



## Derekh929

ZSimon said:


> Simon from Ellon
> 
> 2009 S3 which to be honest i hardly use it has 6500 miles from new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when the suns out i have a couple bikes
> 
> 2009 GSXR1000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011 Tiger 1050


Simon excellent collection the S3 looks in mint condition and they have a cracking engine, you GSXr looks great in white , my brother in law has the GSXR 600 but away to get the new BMW race bike as freind got one and loves it , your last pic is that in alps ? as stunning view


----------



## Derekh929

Agar said:


> I'm Agar from just north of Aberdeen City. Here's my summer car:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clark - I work with a mate of yours. Someone with a certain G60 :thumb:


Agar Gti looking very tidy and loving the wheels


----------



## Agar

Derekh929 said:


> Agar Gti looking very tidy and loving the wheels


Thanks a lot. It hasn't been on the road since July 2010 - can't wait to get it running again in April.


----------



## ZSimon

Derekh929 said:


> Simon excellent collection the S3 looks in mint condition and they have a cracking engine, you GSXr looks great in white , my brother in law has the GSXR 600 but away to get the new BMW race bike as freind got one and loves it , your last pic is that in alps ? as stunning view


Yeah in the alps

S3 looks so good as Clark works his magic on it


----------



## Clark @ PB

Agar said:


> Clark - I work with a mate of yours. Someone with a certain G60 :thumb:


Ah yes, I know who you mean


----------



## Agar

Clark @ PB said:


> Ah yes, I know who you mean


Small world up here :wave:


----------



## Deeg

Welcome everyone... Some stunning cars being posted recently, especially your S3 Simon 

:thumb:


----------



## verbarthe

*Am in Moray and this is my baby BMW 330 CI Convertible*


----------



## insanejim69

I think its great to see so many Aberdeen/North Scotland people take pride in the care and looking after of the vehicles in general on here  

James


----------



## alan_mcc

Alright verbathe - I recognise the location of that middle pic straightaway - do you live in BCK?


----------



## FlyingfocRS

Derekh929 said:


> How do you decide the you drive each day loving the matching Ranger looking good with Viper stipes


Quite easy, Focus is tucked up this year, Escort has no heater, it's snowing so it'll be the two 4WD's LOL



alan_mcc said:


> Mike had no idea you had an Audi.. when did you get this then?
> See you out on your drive regularly, I should really stop for a catchup sometime but I never know if you're busy lol.


Few months ago, traded the Mondeo in, Corsa went for the Escort.
If i'm out the front just pop by, I'm always busy but doesn't stop me stopping LOL:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

Will do Mike, I slid out just round the corner from yours today actually. At Millbank. :lol:


----------



## Steve220

Like some on here, i'm from Elgin, Moray. Drive an Evo 9 GT










.......oh yeh, and a Ka


----------



## verbarthe

alan_mcc said:


> Alright verbathe - I recognise the location of that middle pic straightaway - do you live in BCK?


Aye


----------



## Juzza

Steve220 said:


> Like some on here, i'm from Elgin, Moray. Drive an Evo 9 GT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......oh yeh, and a Ka


Hi Steve, was chating to you about your car at the show that day, looked great!Not squeezing any more power out of it are you:driver:

Justin


----------



## Steve220

Hi Justin, Yeh, only a bit, but its running Autronics now so i've got a few pops and bangs


----------



## markos37

Mark here from Peterhead but Ellon originally: :newbie:


----------



## Juzza

Steve220 said:


> Hi Justin, Yeh, only a bit, but its running Autronics now so i've got a few pops and bangs


Great stuff, over run is just great eh!


----------



## Juzza

markos37 said:


> Mark here from Peterhead but Ellon originally: :newbie:


Very nice and great colour!


----------



## Derekh929

markos37 said:


> Mark here from Peterhead but Ellon originally: :newbie:


Hi Mark welcome to DW very nice motor I'm from Peterhead but now stay in Faserburgh


----------



## Rotrax

Very nice VXR Mark nice colour.

I'm orginally from Ellon now in Turra:lol:


----------



## markos37

Hello Derek & Rotrax, nice meet you both kinda lol :thumb:, where in Ellon did you stay mate, left there about 13 years ago but visit parents up in Esslemont every weekend I am home.


----------



## Rotrax

Hello Mark, I lived in esslemont circle too, left about 16yrs ago still visit my auld gran there 

Small world:wave:


----------



## markos37

Rotrax said:


> Hello Mark, I lived in esslemont circle too, left about 16yrs ago still visit my auld gran there
> 
> Small world:wave:


lol yes small world, give us a clue lol whats your first name might know you lol


----------



## B005TED-G

Some of you may have seen these in the Newbie thread but for those that haven't


















Hello from Mintlaw

G


----------



## Ian Zetec - S

From Aberdeen, have been on here for a while.

Car is now for sale if anyone is interested:

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201203442175911/postcode/AB116UL


----------



## JenJen

Some nice cars in the area


----------



## Ali

I live in the City Centre (Bannermill Place)

Daily and Toy.


----------



## Dave11

I live in Aberdeen City. 
Just sold my Golf GTi 25th Anniversary this week and took delivery of a Golf Edition 35... will hopefully get some pics on soon!


----------



## Derekh929

Dave11 said:


> I live in Aberdeen City.
> Just sold my Golf GTi 25th Anniversary this week and took delivery of a Golf Edition 35... will hopefully get some pics on soon!


Wecome to DW Dave look forward to the pics great choice of new motor


----------



## Agar

Dave11 said:


> I live in Aberdeen City.
> Just sold my Golf GTi 25th Anniversary this week and took delivery of a Golf Edition 35... will hopefully get some pics on soon!


Welcome to the forum Dave :wave:

What colour was your old Anni? I've seen a black one around the city quite often, and I passed a red one on the A90 last weekend. You don't see many of them around here.

Mine will be back on the road come April


----------



## AaronGTi

Dave11 said:


> I live in Aberdeen City.
> Just sold my Golf GTi 25th Anniversary this week and took delivery of a Golf Edition 35... will hopefully get some pics on soon!


Is your old anni #268?

I seen pics of it on Scottish VAG.
Stunning motor, lets see the ED35


----------



## Dave11

Agar said:


> Welcome to the forum Dave :wave:
> 
> What colour was your old Anni? I've seen a black one around the city quite often, and I passed a red one on the A90 last weekend. You don't see many of them around here.
> 
> Mine will be back on the road come April


I was out on the A90 last Saturday before I washed the car for the last time! Mine was Red too. Loved that car too bits but I think the time had come for me to move on.


----------



## Dave11

AaronGTi said:


> Is your old anni #268?
> 
> I seen pics of it on Scottish VAG.
> Stunning motor, lets see the ED35


Yeah 268 was mine !!


----------



## Agar

Dave11 said:


> I was out on the A90 last Saturday before I washed the car for the last time! Mine was Red too. Loved that car too bits but I think the time had come for me to move on.


That will have been you then. Heading south past Blackdog?

I've had mine 3.5 years now and am beginning to think of getting rid of it. Not quite sure what to replace it with though.


----------



## Dave11

Agar said:


> That will have been you then. Heading south past Blackdog?
> 
> I've had mine 3.5 years now and am beginning to think of getting rid of it. Not quite sure what to replace it with though.


Yeah that would have been me.

I had mine since June 2006 and I was planning on having it another few years but then the Edition 35 came along... I seriously love it!


----------



## Agar

Dave11 said:


> Yeah that would have been me.
> 
> I had mine since June 2006 and I was planning on having it another few years but then the Edition 35 came along... I seriously love it!


I don't think I've seen one of the road yet. Seen the magazine reviews and it looks good :thumb:

Hope you enjoy it and be sure to post up some pics when you get a chance.


----------



## AaronGTi

Yup your 25th anni was a very nice motor.
As said, havent seen an ED35 on the roads yet.
Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Dave11

*My new car*

Pic of the Edition 35


----------



## Agar

Looks great Dave. Are those the standard VW wheels for it? I've seen ED35s on ones that look like Mk4 Montys but not those ones yours in on.


----------



## Rotrax

markos37 said:


> lol yes small world, give us a clue lol whats your first name might know you lol


Justin


----------



## Rotrax

Really nice golf that Dave11.

Love those wheels


----------



## Dave11

The wheels were an option. Standard ones are 18", these are 19". I took a bit of a gamble when I ordered the car as the pics of the wheel option were not great. I guess they are not everyone's taste but I'm totally glad I got em. They got a bit of a slagging over on scottishvag.


----------



## Agar

Dave11 said:


> The wheels were an option. Standard ones are 18", these are 19". I took a bit of a gamble when I ordered the car as the pics of the wheel option were not great. I guess they are not everyone's taste but I'm totally glad I got em. They got a bit of a slagging over on scottishvag.


Each to their own I say. Black wheels are always difficult to photograph. I know my firends focus RS Mk2 doesn't look great with black wheels in photos, but in the flesh they look fantastic.


----------



## wickedredc2

thought id already posted in here . . .

anyway i run the TSG forum (trackandstreetgrampian)

here are the motors


































The latest addition:










also have a peugeot 307 and not long got rid of a clio mk1 project that i dont have time for .


----------



## djdan

Hi, just signed up. I'm Dan, 24 from fochabers but live in aberdeen, my baby is a TVR Tuscan S in Purple/Green Flip, some of you may recognise it as i am a member of TSG. Need to get a good camera tho!


----------



## cotter

Dan, very nice :argie:


----------



## djdan

Thanks cotter, looking forward to getting it out in the summmer and taking it through to aberdeen from time to time, cant risk it just now as i dont believe it would be much use in the snow!


----------



## Chelley

Nice motors.. Just signed up cant believe all that's from aberdeenshire.. Hiya


----------



## djdan

Chelley said:


> Nice motors.. Just signed up cant believe all that's from aberdeenshire.. Hiya


Haha plenty of nice cars in aberdeen, a quick look at polished bliss's website will confirm that!


----------



## Clark @ PB

djdan said:


> Haha plenty of nice cars in aberdeen, a quick look at polished bliss's website will confirm that!


Yeah but the Enzo an F40 are mine


----------



## insanejim69

I forgot about this thread. I have now gotten rid of ym Astra VXR in place of an Insignia SRi VX Line 2.0 Turbo   ..... with ALOT of options.

20" Alloy upgrade pack
Bluetooth Phone Conection
Dual Zone Climate
6 Way Electrnic Drivers Seat
Flexiride
Auto Wipers
Auto Diming Rear View Mirror
and a few other bits and bobs



















James


----------



## djdan

Shame you only own the Photos Clark! Might be in past the morn for more fluids for Tina Tuscan. @jim is that the top o asda car park, shes looking clean min!


----------



## Derekh929

Dan loving the TVR and welcome along


----------



## Derekh929

wickedredc2 said:


> thought id already posted in here . . .
> 
> anyway i run the TSG forum (trackandstreetgrampian)
> 
> here are the motors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latest addition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also have a peugeot 307 and not long got rid of a clio mk1 project that i dont have time for .


Hi welcome along like that yellow ds3 and the others


----------



## Derekh929

Clark @ PB said:


> Yeah but the Enzo an F40 are mine


Hi John I thought we agreed the F40 is only yours on a Monday lol get a shot of Dario Franchette's one would be good.

Dut have you seen the new white mclaren in Aberdeen mc12 4c if that is what they call it


----------



## Clark @ PB

Derekh929 said:


> Hi John I thought we agreed the F40 is only yours on a Monday lol get a shot of Dario Franchette's one would be good.
> 
> Dut have you seen the new white mclaren in Aberdeen mc12 4c if that is what they call it


I'm Clark not John 

The white McLaren is my dad's neighbour and it's 1 of 4 MP's in Aberdeen that I know of!


----------



## Derekh929

I saw it at John Clarks and it looked stunning Clark got it right this time


----------



## Chelley

Some very nice motors in here I'm Michelle fae roon aboot  I drive a civic type r in Milano pinky/red which I'm trying to get sorted!


----------



## djdan

Is it meant to be pink or is it standard honda faded red, if its faded it comes back no bother


----------



## Chelley

No it's ment ti be Milano red but the body has faded


----------



## Chelley




----------



## Derekh929

Chelley said:


> View attachment 21921


Michelle i think could pollish out with the right help


----------



## djdan

Bit of a buff and that will be good as new, just a bit of oxidisation


----------



## Chelley

I hope so!


----------



## John @ PB

Hate to be the bearer of bad news but with Milano Red it could be the colour layer which has failed; if that's the case, no amount of polishing or even sanding will bring it back. 

There are a few threads going about explaining this on Milano Red: basically, the paint layer (not the clearcoat) fails and oxidises. 

It's definitely worth trying to correct it with machine polishing in case it's just normal oxidisation but be aware that you might not get the result you're after. 

How old's the car? You could maybe speak to Honda about a paint warranty claim?


----------



## alan_mcc

Guess I can finally add a picture to this thread.

I live in Moray - drive this bad boy.


----------



## djdan

Aha john a man in the know, av machine polished a faded red one before and it came up fine, must have been lucky. Cant believe honda would make such a crap finish


----------



## yoshi1989

I'm from newtonhill mate. 

Just joined this forum. 

Got a white 2008 a3 sport back with Black roof. Oh and I just bought a 2001 polo gti but it is under construction just now!


----------



## John @ PB

djdan said:


> Aha john a man in the know, av machine polished a faded red one before and it came up fine, must have been lucky. Cant believe honda would make such a crap finish


Yeah, sometimes it's just 'regular' top layer oxidisation, sometimes it's worse and its the paint which has failed - fingers crossed it's just the former but best to be aware of what it could be.


----------



## Chelley

John @ PB said:


> Hate to be the bearer of bad news but with Milano Red it could be the colour layer which has failed; if that's the case, no amount of polishing or even sanding will bring it back.
> 
> There are a few threads going about explaining this on Milano Red: basically, the paint layer (not the clearcoat) fails and oxidises.
> 
> It's definitely worth trying to correct it with machine polishing in case it's just normal oxidisation but be aware that you might not get the result you're after.
> 
> How old's the car? You could maybe speak to Honda about a paint warranty claim?


i bought the car in dyce me being me darkness was coming did the deal with the owner so disapointed now as i love it hmm could try that but they proberly wouldnt entertain me as got it from another dealer its an 03 plate


----------



## John @ PB

Worth an ask to Honda anyway! Nothing to lose.


----------



## markos37

Rotrax said:


> Justin


Mr Ballantyne I presume lol :wave: or something close to that lol, used to live at your Gran's with your wee brother...


----------



## Derekh929

yoshi1989 said:


> I'm from newtonhill mate.
> 
> Just joined this forum.
> 
> Got a white 2008 a3 sport back with Black roof. Oh and I just bought a 2001 polo gti but it is under construction just now!


Hi welcome along in Aberdeenshire


----------



## JenJen

Yoshi1989 seen you floating about in the A3 looks very nice


----------



## djdan

Any other car groups going to the Fennels V8 Breakfast in Inverurie on the 11th of March, al be there long with some other TVR club members


----------



## JenJen

Never heard of this, please expand


----------



## Clark @ PB

JenJen said:


> Never heard of this, please expand


Have you been on the moon? 

All sorts of exotica can quite often be seen outside there on a Sunday morning - Enzo,McLaren,GT3's,Lambo's etc


----------



## djdan

http://www.fennelrestaurant.co.uk/V8-breakfast-gallery.html


----------



## djdan

Clark @ PB said:


> Have you been on the moon?
> 
> All sorts of exotica can quite often be seen outside there on a Sunday morning - Enzo,McLaren,GT3's,Lambo's etc


Not gonna lie, i hadnt untill a few months ago!


----------



## Derekh929

I have to be honest as soon as I saw the photo's I knew the place next to Booths, looks great fun, next stop Goodwood breakfast club amazing


----------



## Clark @ PB

djdan said:


> Not gonna lie, i hadnt untill a few months ago!


There's usually a few Polished Bliss'd cars there


----------



## cotter

Never heard of this before, some lovely motors there


----------



## JenJen

Oh I never go up that way so wouldn't know. Might take Graeme up in his lambo for a looky


----------



## Derekh929

cotter said:


> Never heard of this before, some lovely motors there


Looks great cotter I will have to get a v8 badge for the mini and engine sound app for the iPhone job done lol


----------



## djdan

or the next ACE Cafe


----------



## Derekh929

djdan said:


> or the next ACE Cafe


Now that's one I have not done on the list thanks


----------



## JenJen

Clark @ PB said:


> Have you been on the moon?
> 
> All sorts of exotica can quite often be seen outside there on a Sunday morning - Enzo,McLaren,GT3's,Lambo's etc


Hahaha clark kinda! Cba with politics on here so haven't been on the forum. I might head along on sunday if I can keep driver sober and there is no way I'm driving his car, it wheel spins in 3rd haha


----------



## djdan

I believe 8 cylinders is not required for entrance lol, av only got 6


----------



## yoshi1989

Would a inline 4 cylinder be acceptable? Haha. I would love to go along one day and see all these motors lined up. Might just have to buy a kit car to join in for the summer. If I get 3rd car sitting at the door I think my mum would kill me though!


----------



## JenJen

Haha no no just thought I could introduce my friend to other people with far too much money! That's all otherwise ill head along in my boot


----------



## Steve220

Alan, spotted you in Elgin yesterday going over the railway bridge. Couldn't miss a bright blue punto.


----------



## Dave11

Dave11 said:


> I live in Aberdeen City.
> Just sold my Golf GTi 25th Anniversary this week and took delivery of a Golf Edition 35... will hopefully get some pics on soon!


Eventaully managed to get some pics done this weekend after giving the car a wash in the pouring rain. I have posted pics in another thread:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3328975#post3328975

Was hoping to apply Gtechnq C5 to the wheels but the weather let me down.

Thanks
David


----------



## djdan

Steve what car do you drive? am around elgin most weekends, car looks sweet dave


----------



## alan_mcc

Steve220 said:


> Alan, spotted you in Elgin yesterday going over the railway bridge. Couldn't miss a bright blue punto.


:wave:

Was I headed towards McDonalds or college? As I only go to either :lol:


----------



## Steve220

Ifyou were heading over the bridge towards Asda, I'm guessing neither.

Dan - depends, it's either a battered ka or the other half's new blue fiesta. The evo's off the road as I'm trying to find a friendly MOT station.


----------



## djdan

hahaha, what needs to be friendly about it? i may have a contact for you


----------



## alan_mcc

Steve220 said:


> Ifyou were heading over the bridge towards Asda, I'm guessing neither.


I take the bridge to both McDonalds and College
But yeah probably ASDA


----------



## Steve220

djdan said:


> hahaha, what needs to be friendly about it? i may have a contact for you


Could you find out and pm me mate? I finally moved it to its new home today, I love the A roads around here


----------



## djdan

PM sent chief


----------



## wickedredc2

i know a friendly mot tester  

hes on the TSG forum


----------



## Steve220

wickedredc2 said:


> i know a friendly mot tester
> 
> hes on the TSG forum


TSG forum?


----------



## JenJen

alan_mcc said:


> :wave:
> 
> Was I headed towards McDonalds or college? As I only go to either :lol:


You should buy shares in McDonald's haha your fb seems to always be about mcd's :lol:


----------



## djdan

Steve220 said:


> TSG forum?


Track Street Grampian - A wee bit boy racer but some usefull info, i


----------



## wickedredc2

djdan said:


> Track Street Grampian - A wee bit boy racer but some usefull info, i


not really dan comon give it some credit.

maybe just the type of people its attracting but hoping to get more range . still alot of work to do


----------



## djdan

Hahahahaha, sorry some members are a bit boy racer, youll admit that yoursel! I canna speak i was young once


----------



## wickedredc2

yup no hiding the fact you get it everywhere but its not been on the block for long yet hopfully a few sensible meets ect will change some people and some peoples stereotypical views about it


----------



## alan_mcc

I think it's a great forum - i don't go on it much but look forward to the meets


----------



## wickedredc2

just need more people posting stuff on it  

just seems to be more people browsing lol


----------



## Keith CSL

I'm still in Inverurie :wave:


----------



## rossdook

I'd happily swap driveways with you Keith - nice pairing that pal


----------



## djdan

Saw both your cars at inverurie today keith, bloody good breakfast too!


----------



## Derekh929

djdan said:


> Saw both your cars at inverurie today keith, bloody good breakfast too!


So how did you rate the v8 breakfast and not the bacon and egg bit


----------



## Derekh929

Keith CSL said:


> I'm still in Inverurie :wave:


Very nice indeed , the Evoque is great as well guy next door just got one and I had a long drive in it and loved it


----------



## djdan

Yeah was decent derek the weather really helped today. 8 tvrs, ac cobra, jag e type, 6 porsches including a gt3 rs, dax rush and a mclaren mp4-12c well worth the trip through


----------



## Derekh929

djdan said:


> Yeah was decent derek the weather really helped today. 8 tvrs, ac cobra, jag e type, 6 porsches including a gt3 rs, dax rush and a mclaren mp4-12c well worth the trip through


Sounds great to me some cracking cars, we will have to set up a DW meet at the V8 Breakfast sometime in the Summer to see some of this stunning motors, Maclaren and GT3 RS for me and the TVR for the noise


----------



## Clark @ PB

Knowing Keith,both those cars pictured will no doubt be replaced within 10 minutes. Changes his cars more than most folk change their underwear!


----------



## EthanCrawford

Am still in Inverurie here's the new car


----------



## Big T

I'm in Kemnay, but through embarassment there is no way in hell i'm putting up a pic of my car


----------



## Keith CSL

djdan said:


> Saw both your cars at inverurie today keith, bloody good breakfast too!


It was a lovely day for it! Great way to spend a Sunday.


----------



## alan_mcc

Christ ethan - slammed it already?


----------



## djdan

Keith CSL said:


> It was a lovely day for it! Great way to spend a Sunday.


That was my first but certainly wont be the last, roll on the next one


----------



## irvine

Arite Folks! I'm originally from Strichen but stay in Aberdeen now. Driving a Leon Cupra and missus has just bought a Golf TDi.


----------



## Kerr

I live in Aberdeen now.

I also must drive with my eyes closed as I dont recognise any cars in this thread.

Here is mine. A BMW 335i coupe.


----------



## Rotrax

irvine said:


> Arite Folks! I'm originally from Strichen but stay in Aberdeen now. Driving a Leon Cupra and missus has just bought a Golf TDi.


Nice looking motor welcome


----------



## Rotrax

Kerr said:


> I live in Aberdeen now.
> 
> I also must drive with my eyes closed as I dont recognise any cars in this thread.
> 
> Here is mine. A BMW 335i coupe.


Like that BM  welcome


----------



## B005TED-G

Kerr said:


> I live in Aberdeen now.
> 
> I also must drive with my eyes closed as I dont recognise any cars in this thread.
> 
> Here is mine. A BMW 335i coupe.


Is this the same Kerr from e90post.com


----------



## Kerr

Yes. It is me.


----------



## B005TED-G

Welcome to the clean side. You want any help or want to try some kit out (if I have it of course) then feel free to give me a shout.

I'll park my car around the corner so my side repeaters don't offend you :lol:


----------



## Kerr

Can I have your exhaust? 

I've got a few odds and ends to use. 

Picked up a das6 and had a wee play with it last week.


----------



## Derekh929

Kerr said:


> I live in Aberdeen now.
> 
> I also must drive with my eyes closed as I dont recognise any cars in this thread.
> 
> Here is mine. A BMW 335i coupe.


Looks nice Kerr


----------



## Derekh929

irvine said:


> Arite Folks! I'm originally from Strichen but stay in Aberdeen now. Driving a Leon Cupra and missus has just bought a Golf TDi.


That looks very nice good spot for picture in the Broch


----------



## irvine

Derekh929 said:


> That looks very nice good spot for picture in the Broch


Aye quite right! Was the first weekend i had the car so thought i'd better get some photos before i put some miles onto it!


----------



## Cisteve

Were from Aberdeen too! just before you hit the shire and kicking about in these,


----------



## alan_mcc

verbarthe said:


>


Seen this in bck tesco yesterday evening
Absolutely spotless.


----------



## verbarthe

Did you not see the old fart that owns it? you should ve introduced yourself min . But thanks for the compliment :thumb:


----------



## verbarthe

Cisteve said:


> Were from Aberdeen too! just before you hit the shire and kicking about in these,


Don t fancy detailing the jeep after that, you d need a good powerwasher for that .


----------



## djdan

verbarthe said:


> Don t fancy detailing the jeep after that, you d need a good powerwasher for that .


More like a sand blaster!!


----------



## McWullie

Cisteve said:


> Were from Aberdeen too! just before you hit the shire and kicking about in these,


I want a shot that looks fantastic!!

Any places about the shire you can hire them??


----------



## alan_mcc

verbarthe said:


> Did you not see the old fart that owns it? you should ve introduced yourself min . But thanks for the compliment :thumb:


I actually seen you pulling out of buckie the other day and did flash my lights a couple of times as I pulled in.

Nah there was no one in the car and I'm dying of man flu so didn't wanna hang around in the cold.


----------



## Cisteve

:thumb: it takes some amount of powerwashing to get it reasonably clean! 

its not actually very often its clean, athough it is a bit better than it was now that ive moved up here.

thers not as many places to go off roading up here, the only two i know of are Drumclog down in Ayrshire, and a place over near Nairn!

ive got loads more pics of it doing daft things and ave got some of when it had its first coat of wax in about 5 years!:doublesho just let me know if you want to see any and ill post them up!


----------



## verbarthe

alan_mcc said:


> I actually seen you pulling out of buckie the other day and did flash my lights a couple of times as I pulled in.
> 
> Nah there was no one in the car and I'm dying of man flu so didn't wanna hang around in the cold.


Sorry , did nt see you flash your lights , hope the flue gets better soon .


----------



## Derekh929

alan_mcc said:


> Seen this in bck tesco yesterday evening
> Absolutely spotless.


Alan you have spotted a very nice motor there.


----------



## Craigylad

In westhill drive a polo


----------



## Rotrax

Cisteve said:


> Were from Aberdeen too! just before you hit the shire and kicking about in these,


Nice motors welcome 

Looking forward to seeing some pics of the 3000GT.


----------



## Cisteve

cheers Rotrax,

The GTO will be getting done when the weather decides its going to play!

has never been fully detailed before but the paint is in bloody good nick apart from the usual swirls. So once its had a light correction it should look mint! looks well now just with a layer of wax!


----------



## Kerr

There is a guy at my bit who had a black GTO.

He ran it for months and then just parked it up and left it to rot away for what must have been a year.

After a few weeks a red one appeared and it looks not bad at all.

Same again, parked it up in the same spot and it's not turned a wheel in months again. Nobody goes near the thing and it's covered in bird poo. 

I just don't get why the person has twice dumped what on the surface seems half decent cars.


----------



## alan_mcc

Derekh929 said:


> Alan you have spotted a very nice motor there.


Yep you weren't kidding. Had a good deek as I walked past and even the dishes on the alloys were spotless. You MUST have washed it that day, surely :tumbleweed:


----------



## StevieR32

Hey I'm in gourdon, not got a lot of pics of the V6 yet this is the only one but I'm sure over the next few month I will get heaps more.










Enjoying the forum, full of lots of information although my car cleaning now costs me a lot more than it used too.

Steve


----------



## Clark @ PB

verbarthe said:


> Did you not see the old fart that owns it? you should ve introduced yourself min . But thanks for the compliment :thumb:


He was probably too busy trying to steal your valve caps for his BMX!


----------



## verbarthe

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## alan_mcc

would've had the wheels for my motor.. bloody locking nuts


----------



## Scotty-Gee

From Ellon, stay in Balmedie, work and play in the city.

Couple of the daily hack-




























And the weekend toy- which is forsale if anyone wants it??


----------



## Big T

Wish I had a daily hack like that!!!!! Come to think of it, I want your weekend toy too  What's the spec of the weekend toy?


----------



## Scotty-Gee

It's just a 2 ltr injection Pinto. Its basically a 700 kg sierra. 

I bought it 2 years ago and probably done 300 miles on it! 

Recently spent over 1K on it, including new coilovers, new digi dash, new dashboard and switches, engine out and rebuilt, wiring all redone to hide.

I actually enjoy working on it more than driving it, hence it needs to go.


----------



## verbarthe

alan_mcc said:


> Yep you weren't kidding. Had a good deek as I walked past and even the dishes on the alloys were spotless. You MUST have washed it that day, surely :tumbleweed:


Possibly did , I like to keep it clean , soon be time for it s annual deep clean detail.


----------



## Deeg

StevieR32 said:


> Hey I'm in gourdon, not got a lot of pics of the V6 yet this is the only one but I'm sure over the next few month I will get heaps more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying the forum, full of lots of information although my car cleaning now costs me a lot more than it used too.
> 
> Steve


Hey Steve, seen the car about and it always looks immaculate!


----------



## GJM

Scotty-Gee said:


> And the weekend toy- which is forsale if anyone wants it??


What the lowdown on this?


----------



## Bero

Scotty-Gee said:


>


Whats the spec and price?


----------



## Scotty-Gee

pm your email address and I will send over some details and photos


----------



## wickedredc2

StevieR32 said:


> Hey I'm in gourdon, not got a lot of pics of the V6 yet this is the only one but I'm sure over the next few month I will get heaps more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying the forum, full of lots of information although my car cleaning now costs me a lot more than it used too.
> 
> Steve


nice just in the process of buying my R also a mk5 , going to be machine polishing it on thursday.

saw a 5 door one today with the optional bucket seats in it looked lush .

does yours have any options on it ?


----------



## timaloy67

Hello folks. Im from Aberdeen. :wave:

Its good to see so many local guys n gals here.


----------



## Will_G

Welcome along mate :wave:


----------



## Derekh929

timaloy67 said:


> Hello folks. Im from Aberdeen. :wave:
> 
> Its good to see so many local guys n gals here.


Hi welcome from Aberdeenshire member


----------



## dstroi

hi i'm from Aberdeen


----------



## Derekh929

dstroi said:


> hi i'm from Aberdeen
> View attachment 23734
> 
> 
> View attachment 23735
> 
> 
> View attachment 23736
> 
> 
> View attachment 23737


Hi welcome to DW tidy Volvo you have


----------



## Rotrax

Nice pics of the Volvo, welcome.


----------



## Rotrax

Quick update

I am now living in Fraserburgh


----------



## alan_mcc

Rotrax said:


> Quick update
> 
> I am now living in Fraserburgh


That must be some journey to your job? 

New motor time - mine is the silver yin


----------



## JenJen

Oh looking like a nice bunch of folks and cars up this way  

Maybe a wee lunchtime meet needs arranged - its been a while since the last one


----------



## Cisteve

Dstroi, I seen you this morning, outside the AECC on ellon road. i was in the silver 3 series with the black and silver wheels and was next to you for a while!:thumb:


----------



## Rotrax

alan_mcc said:


> That must be some journey to your job?
> 
> New motor time - mine is the silver yin


Nice Corsa :thumb:

Yeah a weee bit of a drive :driver:
45 miles each way approx 1hr each time.

What have you done with your shiny blue motor


----------



## Doug_M

Dont think av posted in here... Heres mine anyways.


----------



## johanr77

You still driving the red a4 cabriolet JenJen, if you are think it was you I spotted on market street this afternoon, was very shiny.


----------



## Derekh929

Doug_M said:


> Dont think av posted in here... Heres mine anyways.


Doug motor looking stunning


----------



## Jammy J

Doug_M said:


> Dont think av posted in here... Heres mine anyways.


Are you in Stonehaven? Theres 2 blue S3s here, are you one of them? Your number plate looks familiar... BTW nice car.


----------



## Doug_M

Jammy J said:


> Are you in Stonehaven? Theres 2 blue S3s here, are you one of them? Your number plate looks familiar... BTW nice car.


Thanks mate.

No am from gamrie(gardenstown for non locals)

Derek- cheers bud, needin a deek in this garage of yours sometime, deek! Ha


----------



## cotter

Doug, that looks fantastic. What LSP you use?


----------



## Derekh929

Doug_M said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> No am from gamrie(gardenstown for non locals)
> 
> Derek- cheers bud, needin a deek in this garage of yours sometime, deek! Ha


Any time Doug you are in the broch come round past i will give you a guided tour, ethan and Cotter are coming down to vintage Rally next Sunday and going to meet up if possible,i will pm my address


----------



## Doug_M

cotter said:


> Doug, that looks fantastic. What LSP you use?


Blackfire wet diamond sealant with blackfire wax on top


----------



## dstroi

Cisteve said:


> Dstroi, I seen you this morning, outside the AECC on ellon road. i was in the silver 3 series with the black and silver wheels and was next to you for a while!:thumb:


i'll keep an eye open for you, work nite shift 4 on 4 off often on Ellon road about 8am


----------



## cortinajim

I will be coming up for the Fraserburgh show this weekend in my green Cortina
Please come and introduce your selves if you come to the show


----------



## cotter

Doug_M said:


> Blackfire wet diamond sealant with blackfire wax on top


Never fails IMO, always gives a lovely wet finish.



cortinajim said:


> I will be coming up for the Fraserburgh show this weekend in my green Cortina
> Please come and introduce your selves if you come to the show


I'll be there Jim with Ethan and hopefully Derek, we'll come and say hello :wave:


----------



## cortinajim

Look forward to seeing you
Traveling up tomorrow takes me all day ,mate coming with me in his Escort Mexico ,Weather forecast looks OK for up there as well


----------



## cotter

Cool, look forward to seeing the Mex, proper 'scort lol


----------



## cortinajim

Good to meet the 3 of you yesterday at the show ,Glad you liked my old Cortina ,Came away with a couple of wards as well


----------



## Derekh929

cortinajim said:


> Good to meet the 3 of you yesterday at the show ,Glad you liked my old Cortina ,Came away with a couple of wards as well


Well justice done i have posted my pics up Jim in detailing chat hope you don't mind great pic with the the rail bridge , glad you cleaned up at the show pardon the put, and i hope you did not get to friendly with the judges as new one's next year:thumb: well don again for your win enjoy


----------



## Mtpagey

Where was the show about? I took me wee brother in the Vee to get some pictures at north queensferry and on the way back into fife we lost count home many mini's we saw travelling south. Plenty old classics mixed in as well but it was the squads of mini's that caught my eye first.

Congrats on the trophys too, makes all the hard work worthwhile


----------



## Derekh929

Mtpagey said:


> Where was the show about? I took me wee brother in the Vee to get some pictures at north queensferry and on the way back into fife we lost count home many mini's we saw travelling south. Plenty old classics mixed in as well but it was the squads of mini's that caught my eye first.
> 
> Congrats on the trophys too, makes all the hard work worthwhile


Show Aberdeenshire, fraserburgh Vintage Rally one of the biggest in Scotland i believe


----------



## afcbob

Am Aberdeen


----------



## JenJen

johanr77 said:


> You still driving the red a4 cabriolet JenJen, if you are think it was you I spotted on market street this afternoon, was very shiny.


Sorry just saw this now yeah I sure do and thanks  I'm working at Petrofac just now... If you were up close you would see the dirt


----------



## Derekh929

afcbob said:


> Am Aberdeen


Hi welcome tidy type r


----------



## afcbob

Thanks its looking poor just now needs a good polish. Just waiting for my DA and stuff from PolishBliss and hoping this weekend to have it looking good.



Derekh929 said:


> Hi welcome tidy type r


----------



## Derekh929

afcbob said:


> Thanks its looking poor just now needs a good polish. Just waiting for my DA and stuff from PolishBliss and hoping this weekend to have it looking good.


Post some pics up when 
You get it finished:thumb:


----------



## afcbob

Derekh929 said:


> Post some pics up when
> You get it finished:thumb:


I will be hoping to take pics at each stage can't wait.


----------



## Rob D

Been up in Aberdeenshire since 97.

Mine since new and still going strong 

























Cheers,

Rob


----------



## Derekh929

Hi Rob thanks looking very nice and welcome to DW, Near mintlaw are you thought i reconise the building behind you sure i used to visit there when a young lad


----------



## Rob D

Derekh929 said:


> Hi Rob thanks looking very nice and welcome to DW, Near mintlaw are you thought i reconise the building behind you sure i used to visit there when a young lad


Thanks Derek, this is actually in the west end of Aberdeen however I've now out towards Bieldside.

Rob


----------



## Derekh929

Rob D said:


> Thanks Derek, this is actually in the west end of Aberdeen however I've now out towards Bieldside.
> 
> Rob


Hi Rob wrong spy thought it was the old hotel in old Deer near mintlaw , i will have to have a trip to spec savers i see as completly wrong:thumb:


----------



## Deeg

Already said hi in here but been a few weeks since I was last on thought I better reintroduce myself again. 

Hope everyone is well and will try and get back in to detailing again, kind of lost my mojo... or was it the time to do it correctly either way I'm back and will have a clean car agin soon!


----------



## Derekh929

Deeg said:


> Already said hi in here but been a few weeks since I was last on thought I better reintroduce myself again.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and will try and get back in to detailing again, kind of lost my mojo... or was it the time to do it correctly either way I'm back and will have a clean car agin soon!


Hi deeg good to hear from you glad your keen to get going again


----------



## ZSimon

Sold the S3 in april and had this on order since feb. finally collected it yesterday


----------



## Derekh929

RS3 looks stunning enjoy


----------



## cotter

Stunning RS Simon


----------



## Jammy J

Very nice colour. Enjoy!


----------



## djdan

The Old Weekender meets the new Daily. Neither of them have seen any carnuba in a while tho but it was the first ok day to get them both out...


----------



## verbarthe

Nice pair , near as dammit matching number plates are very smart too


----------



## silverblack

Aberdeen here too brig oh donner :wave:


----------



## Blueberry

djdan said:


> The Old Weekender meets the new Daily. Neither of them have seen any carnuba in a while tho but it was the first ok day to get them both out...


Are you on the RCZ Forum?


----------



## Scrogz

Im from Aberdeen 

Probably recognise me if you see me because there ain't meany of these colours about..


----------



## Derekh929

silverblack said:


> Aberdeen here too brig oh donner :wave:


Very nice beemer


----------



## Derekh929

djdan said:


> The Old Weekender meets the new Daily. Neither of them have seen any carnuba in a while tho but it was the first ok day to get them both out...


Very nice daily driver very smart


----------



## wojtek_pl

Hi guys, just moved to Aberdeen and I'm looking for a job  (needles to say that I'm a real detailing enthusiast  ). If you guys can help just PM me


----------



## Derekh929

wojtek_pl said:


> Hi guys, just moved to Aberdeen and I'm looking for a job  (needles to say that I'm a real detailing enthusiast  ). If you guys can help just PM me


Hi welcome along, get your self registered to the agencies:thumb:


----------



## gaz_vxr

Howdy - names Gaz and I'm in Kemnay.

Drive a MK5 Golf GTI...



















:newbie:


----------



## cotter

Tidy looking Golf, welcome along :thumb:


----------



## gaz_vxr

Thanks!

Spent the best part of 4 hours giving the car a "quick" wash....today seeing as it was dry.

PB superslick, AF Rejuvenate, PB Black Hole then AF Tough Coat. Wheels done in PB paste and tyres in blackfire total eclipse gel. Windows done and rain-X applied.

Can remember the days when a quick was was 20 minutes with a bucket full of hot water and fairy liquid....worth it though!!!

Fading light doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Derekh929

Lone_Par said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Spent the best part of 4 hours giving the car a "quick" wash....today seeing as it was dry.
> 
> PB superslick, AF Rejuvenate, PB Black Hole then AF Tough Coat. Wheels done in PB paste and tyres in blackfire total eclipse gel. Windows done and rain-X applied.
> 
> Can remember the days when a quick was was 20 minutes with a bucket full of hot water and fairy liquid....worth it though!!!
> 
> Fading light doesn't do it justice.


Looking very nice but to handy for pollished bliss :thumb:


----------



## gaz_vxr

Derekh929 said:


> Looking very nice but to handy for pollished bliss :thumb:


Thanks Derek, it is indeed. Just waiting for them to open their doors again on Friday so I can empty my wallet again!!

:thumb:


----------



## gaz_vxr

Thinking of getting some decent photos taken of the car, is there anywhere local that people would recommend?


----------



## JenJen

I like to take my motors to the old fishing town in Stonehaven, there is a wee jetty so you can get your car right down to the water... But that's a bit of a trek for you.


----------



## gaz_vxr

Thanks Jen, will check it out as I don't mind a wee drive!


----------



## JenJen

I've got a few on my Facebook page but not sure how to share folder here... On my crappy iPhone!


----------



## AdamGill

Names Adam from Castleford West Yorkshire


----------



## Derekh929

Hi Adam welcome along , how is it going down in Yorkshire


----------



## Will_G

JenJen said:


> I've got a few on my Facebook page but not sure how to share folder here... On my crappy iPhone!


Hi Jen, saw your name pop up on FB commenting on the stolen RS4, cant be too many JenJen's


----------



## Derekh929

Will_G said:


> Hi Jen, saw your name pop up on FB commenting on the stolen RS4, cant be too many JenJen's


Will there is only one JenJen:thumb:


----------



## JenJen

I hope you said that in a nice way mr Derek  

Yeap that would be me, its a friend from schools car - they found if torches in cove :-( they broke into house to take keys thankfully no one was hurt as keys were hanging up, but from other reports they will do what they need to so to get keys as so far they have all been under age of the law


----------



## Will_G

JenJen said:


> I hope you said that in a nice way mr Derek
> 
> Yeap that would be me, its a friend from schools car - they found if torches in cove :-( they broke into house to take keys thankfully no one was hurt as keys were hanging up, but from other reports they will do what they need to so to get keys as so far they have all been under age of the law


Yeah seems to be a spate of it just now in Aberdeen which is worrying. Heard that even once arrested due to age they are out on bail by the following week and it starts all over again.

However I've also heard they dont break in but take advantage of unlocked doors, nip in grab keys and out again


----------



## JenJen

Nope this house was locked. And yes due to age nout happens :-(


----------



## Kerr

Will_G said:


> Yeah seems to be a spate of it just now in Aberdeen which is worrying. Heard that even once arrested due to age they are out on bail by the following week and it starts all over again.
> 
> However I've also heard they dont break in but take advantage of unlocked doors, nip in grab keys and out again


It has stepped up a bit.

I know a few police who deal with this and they say the amount of Audis going missing is a bit scary.

Audi seems to be the car of choice.


----------



## JenJen

It's cause they have a key that can work in any new Audi, I'm just glad I got rid the TT and a5. 

This has although really put me off upgrading my car just now as it will be a new a4 I go for, had an order in for April but I may cancel and wait a bit longer till this gets under control.


----------



## gaz_vxr

Noticed another one was taken yesterday in BoD - saw lots of people sharing the pic on FB. Bad times indeed.


----------



## Derekh929

Wow new thevies were taking advantage of people dfrosting cars but not stealing to joy ride not good at all


----------



## gaz_vxr

Derekh929 said:


> Wow new thevies were taking advantage of people dfrosting cars but not stealing to joy ride not good at all


The Mrs was telling me the thieves have a facebook page set up where they boast about taking the cars etc. I saw something on Grampian's Polices' page where they were being asked about it - they said it was being monitored but couldn't go into specifics.

Also seeing that another has been taken tonight.


----------



## gaz_vxr

JenJen said:


> It's cause they have a key that can work in any new Audi, I'm just glad I got rid the TT and a5.
> 
> This has although really put me off upgrading my car just now as it will be a new a4 I go for, had an order in for April but I may cancel and wait a bit longer till this gets under control.


I heard they were using the emergency key that Audi put in gloveboxes (and that owners don't take out....).


----------



## Will_G

Havent heard about another one tonight, whereabouts and what make this time?


----------



## JenJen

Another two tonight:-

Audi (not sure of model) - Black - reg M600 KYL - taken from Sheddocksly
Skoda - Octavia (Estate) - White - reg SV09 WLJ - not sure where taken from


----------



## Will_G

Where you seeing these? just be good to keep up to date with this sort of stuff


----------



## JenJen

Just people on my Facebook talking and giving out updates. There are alot of upset residents of aberdeen just now that want this to stop... Grampian police don't seem to find anything without the help of these people. The rs4 was found because of the Facebook publicity instead of the police going we don't know...


----------



## Clark @ PB

Apparantly someone was visited by the police to be warned about their comments about these wee neds on their FB page - absolutely unreal and nice to see where the police priorities are! :doublesho


----------



## Will_G

Clark, heard exactly the same thing about people being warned about threatening to take the law into their own hands.

Jen, yeah I saw the comments last night saying it was just found ablaze in cove. I can half understand the no chase policy so that no one else is injured however the audi had seemingly been in the BP garage in Dyce and then stuck in traffic heading Dyce towards town at 5pm surely they could have swooped in then. Just a shame that the police keep deleting the posts about the cars. It'd be ideal that there was somewhere that all the info could be centralised but no doubts the neds would use it to stay one step ahead


----------



## JenJen

Maybe even just creating a page with only info can be shared... Just an idea.


----------



## Kerr

Clark @ PB said:


> Apparantly someone was visited by the police to be warned about their comments about these wee neds on their FB page - absolutely unreal and nice to see where the police priorities are! :doublesho


Although I'm not agreeing with it, giving the young lads any attention isn't the best thing.

They probably get enjoyment and are encouraged by some of the things going around.

The attention and the fact they are angering people is probably a thrill to them.


----------



## Kerr

There was an incident last year where a guy had not long bought a BMW 335i and moved it to Aberdeen. 

It was quite a well known car with quite a few obvious modification. I'm sure around 450-470bhp too. 

They stole the keys to that and his Mrs car. 

The wee guys spent time of facebook posting videos of them ragging the car and pictures with the aim to tease the police, the owner and watchers. 

It was all about gloating in the attention.


----------



## JenJen

Hopefully thou as they are only young (youngest being 14) they will trip up and them the police will have them. I believe four were in court this morning for the rs4 but 3 were released, that's one more off the streets!


----------



## Bero

There is a centralised info page

Search 'Stolen cars aberdeen - sightings and reports' on FB.

Info on the police telling her off for FB comments http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/car-theft-victim-hits-out-1525135


----------



## gaz_vxr

An absolute joke tbh. The police need to seriously get their priorities right here.


----------



## Derekh929

Clark @ PB said:


> Apparantly someone was visited by the police to be warned about their comments about these wee neds on their FB page - absolutely unreal and nice to see where the police priorities are! :doublesho


Yes it even made North Sound News i assumed it was Jen's mate she spoke about, social media may be bad in some usues but for this word spreads like hell Fire


----------



## Bero

Lone_Par said:


> An absolute joke tbh. The police need to seriously get their priorities right here.


On the face of it you're right......but it's a difficult one. We only get her emotional and stressed interpretation with an added Red Top Paper spin on the story. There is NOTHING wrong with the police saying, 'please consider your posts, if you overstep the mark with threats you will be liable for them'

It's already a highly charged situation, and her man is out hunting for the guys who stole the car, what if the guy finds the thiefs? If I was an officer I'd be getting a bad feeling and feel I was helping with some friendly advice.....the difference between friendly advice and warning/dressing down/talking to is just in the interpretation. By her own statement it was 'advice'.

" They said they were here to give me some advice about the way I was 'handling things on Facebook' " is that REALLY that bad?

When the police turn up today/tomorrow/whenever they will be doing the minimum and not doing ANYTHING added/extra/helpful for her!


----------



## gaz_vxr

^^^Agreed.


----------



## Will_G

Bero, fully agree, reading through some of the posts on FB the night the audi was missing I remember seeing one guy offer the services of his old L200 to go out looking for them. Vigilantism doesnt solve the issue


----------



## JenJen

Sorry I don't know the girl I know the owner of the car Ricky, Lesley is his girlfriend not met her yet. 

What I don't get is if anyone motorist in aberdeen or the uk for that matter did the same what would they be charged with:- 

Driving without owners permission, no insurance. No licence, not wearing seatbelt, without due care, damage to property, and the list goes on.... They get a warning - we would probably do time in jail and a Hefty fine to go alongside it!


----------



## Bero

I See the post today by GP is very well written and tells a few stories.

Important bits: -

"Since October, over 100 cars worth £1million have been stolen, in over 90% of cases using the ignition keys for the vehicle."

"with reference to your earlier query about the statement in our initial post, of the *90% of vehicles stolen using the ignition key, none of the keys were obtained by forcing entry to a property.*"

"The value of cars recovered so far is around £900,000, but that does not reflect the upset and inconvenience caused to their owners, which could have been easily avoided."

"One of those included a 12-year-old boy who allegedly stole and drove a Honda and an Audi dangerously around the city.

"Since the start of October 2012, 86 people in Aberdeen City and Shire have been charged in connection with car thefts. Of those, 13 are under the age of 16."

"High value and powerful cars continue to be stolen from insecure homes, and 11 people were charged with related offences last weekend alone."

Of course this has their own spin on the story....a burnt out RS4 is hardly what I would call a £30k car recovered!

I know your friend Ricky said his Dog flap was kicked in to gain entry though which is at odds with the police statement.

It's apparent the police are not sitting doing nothing like most people appear to believe. But they can't shout about it and post up things like we're taking in an extra 10 cars from here and there or using a helicopter like is probably the case from Tracy (Mutual FB friend) was saying hovering over NF earlier in the week, or 'we nailed the offenders' last night, innocent until proven and all that. I'm by no means a police sympathiser.....but can appreciate their side. I feel it's culmination into something now though. What will be the event to start this calming down? Thief has major accident involving the public or vigilante action from the public....I would not fancy having my address printed in the news just now after a car theft.



JenJen said:


> Sorry I don't know the girl I know the owner of the car Ricky, Lesley is his girlfriend not met her yet.
> 
> What I don't get is if anyone motorist in aberdeen or the uk for that matter did the same what would they be charged with:-
> 
> Driving without owners permission, no insurance. No licence, not wearing seatbelt, without due care, damage to property, and the list goes on.... They get a warning - we would probably do time in jail and a Hefty fine to go alongside it!


Jen - Any news reports/court records saying they just got a warning? It it does go to court ofcourse it's not in the police' control what the punishment is.

It's ALL over FB just now but a lot of badly informed people or Chinese whispers on stories with them growing arms and legs...and tails. Not saying you're wrong in any way, just wondering the source.


----------



## Will_G

Bero, I know from a police friend that helicopters arent being used in the search for them, they are only used for missing person enquiries. Coincidentally all the people mentioning helicopters are on flight paths NF or Balmedie. I believe they were almost caught in the Audi in NF as they almost got stuck in grass but they got away as the cops swooped.

Jen, the problem is age I believe they get taken in, put in court, court sets a date for a trial, sets bail and they are out again.

I just had a rake round some of the Stig profiles, bloody sickening seeing them showing off


----------



## JenJen

Bero why you having a go at me?? For gods sake seriously! 

And if you say you aren't well I'm only voicing my thoughts...! Freedom of speech and all that! 

WillC look fr craiig Strachan, that is the real stig in aberdeen and I'm sure he is near in 19.


----------



## Bero

JenJen said:


> Bero why you having a go at me?? For gods sake seriously!
> 
> And if you say you aren't well I'm only voicing my thoughts...! Freedom of speech and all that!
> 
> WillC look fr craiig Strachan, that is the real stig in aberdeen and I'm sure he is near in 19.


I'm not having a go in the slightest. You stated "They get a warning" as a fact, that's not termed as an opinion, I just asked where the fact came from. :thumb:

All the info below was in no way directed at you, just for general forum consumption, sorry if it looked that way.....I'll rearrange the post with your quote at the bottom to clarify :thumb:


----------



## JenJen

The evening express, that is where the information came from! I was merely stating if any other driver on the road committed the same offence we would be starting a jail term just now!


----------



## Bero

JenJen said:


> The evening express, that is where the information came from! I was merely stating if any other driver on the road committed the same offence we would be starting a jail term just now!


This? That's not a warning but the beginning stage of the legal process that we would all be subjected to.

I agree that to the people doing this that the punishment is obviously not enough to deter these people!


----------



## JenJen

No not that article, I didn't see that! And I'm not getting into a online debate with you. You always cristise anything I say or think so enjoy!


----------



## gaz_vxr

Spotted another burnt out car on the Aquithie Road in Kemnay ( I think that's what it's called - the right turn when you'r coming on the back road fae Inverurie!). Looked like an Vauxhall or Ford estate.


----------



## JenJen

I was more concerned at the article regarding insurance :-(


----------



## Kerr

JenJen said:


> I was more concerned at the article regarding insurance :-(


What did it say?

I'm in the AB24 postcode and according to the insurance database it is in the lowest rated category.

However my insurance is still higher than previous post codes of similar or higher risk.

On the bmw sites we have been reading about the thefts of BMWs and it is going to kill our insurance.

The security breach made Watchdog forcing BMW to do a security update which most have yet to have done.

However it seems that the vast majority of people who have renewed their insurance recently, including me, has seen their premium drop by a big margin.

It doesn't seem the insurance companies agree with the internet hype of BMW cars being stolen.

I do wonder how bad the Audi figures are though?

I'm told reliably they are by a long long margin the most commonly stolen car in Aberdeen.

Why haven't Audi been dragged on to Watchdog?


----------



## JenJen

My insurance for my 3.0v6 Audi has gone up from about 300 to just over 600 and that was last year, but I'm in AB10. 

I'm looking around just now as I have to put my partner on the insurance and I'm not looking forward to it, tbh I'm putting it off and today's article underlined why. 

They say if the car thiefs continue it will significilty raise our premiums. 

I know where my mother lives in Aboyne their premiums raised massively as it was reported they had high numbers of stolen cars in the area (which is a joke considering the size of Aboyne) 

It's in today's evening express if you want a look.


----------



## Kerr

Wow. 

A 100% increase is silly. 

I will get a copy of the paper when out.


----------



## JenJen

I wondered why such a hike but paid anyway. I spend 50/50 of my time between aberdeen and the Edinburgh home. I'm very close to insuring my car under the EH10 postcode see if I can save some cash!


----------



## Will_G

Remember Jen that recently the insurers had to level the playing field between male and female drivers so that may explain a good portion of the rise not just the current goings on


----------



## Kerr

Will_G said:


> Remember Jen that recently the insurers had to level the playing field between male and female drivers so that may explain a good portion of the rise not just the current goings on


Good point but I don't imagine there is much of a gap with drivers who are 30+.


----------



## JenJen

Yeah as I said I just paid it I didn't question it as I was aware about that as well. But Im 32 i have 9+ years no claims, no points and car is left in a secure car park. But I'm looking about now as I have been given 3points for speeding so... Oh well...


----------



## Kev_p_91

I'm from the city and I drive a Astra arctic


----------

